# Basic idea for a concerto



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

As titled.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd really suggest you spend some time developing your own voice. This one is stealing Chopin's voice and style. I don't think someone can be a great artist unless they have developed their own unique sound.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Fair point, but I don't think you have ever listened to chopin, unless you are tone deaf. As for individual style, I site my inspirations as mainly Rachmaninov and Khatchaturian. 

This piece does not in anyway, shape, or form, borrow elements from Chopin's music. At this point I can see that you have no intent on providing useful commentary, but simply wish to spite me out of contempt directly resulting from my critique of your work. Take a class in music theory, because you need it.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

It is a very musical piece as well as performance of it. It sounds like early Scriabin to me, but still highly original. I like it a lot more than the other piece!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> It is a very musical piece as well as performance of it. It sounds like early Scriabin to me, but still highly original. I like it a lot more than the other piece!


I write two general categories; the more numerous songs and other short pieces, and the larger, more complex ones.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

You mentioned a symphony on your other thread, have you posted that on TC?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Symphony 3, atlas. It should still be on this page.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, thanks!!!


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Stealing Chopin's voice? Right, just like he ripped off Beethoven in his other piece? Sorry, captain, I've lost every last bit of respect I had for you - I tried. But when you come to a forum of people who know music theory, when you proudly talk about not taking an interest in theory - when you come to critique composers who are clearly much more knowledgeable about music theory than you and make accusations that are not only laughably wrong but very uninformed, that is petty, pretentious, and childish, and it smacks of revenge for his contrarily informed and pertinent critiques of your music. 

Great piece E. Could certainly hear a Rachmaninoff influence but it was refreshing and beautiful. Plus you play it beautifully too... I'm still only a year into piano lessons, still working through Tchaikovsky's children's album!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Stealing Chopin's voice? Right, just like he ripped off Beethoven in his other piece? Sorry, captain, I've lost every last bit of respect I had for you - I tried. But when you come to a forum of people who know music theory, when you proudly talk about not taking an interest in theory - when you come to critique composers who are clearly much more knowledgeable about music theory than you and make accusations that are not only laughably wrong but very uninformed, that is petty, pretentious, and childish, and it smacks of revenge for his contrarily informed and pertinent critiques of your music.
> 
> Great piece E. Could certainly hear a Rachmaninoff influence but it was refreshing and beautiful. Plus you play it beautifully too... I'm still only a year into piano lessons, still working through Tchaikovsky's children's album!


I found the music to be what I described, you never had respect for me to begin with. Moving on!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Stealing Chopin's voice? Right, just like he ripped off Beethoven in his other piece? Sorry, captain, I've lost every last bit of respect I had for you - I tried. But when you come to a forum of people who know music theory, when you proudly talk about not taking an interest in theory - when you come to critique composers who are clearly much more knowledgeable about music theory than you and make accusations that are not only laughably wrong but very uninformed, that is petty, pretentious, and childish, and it smacks of revenge for his contrarily informed and pertinent critiques of your music.
> 
> Great piece E. Could certainly hear a Rachmaninoff influence but it was refreshing and beautiful. Plus you play it beautifully too... I'm still only a year into piano lessons, still working through Tchaikovsky's children's album!


Thank you! I can't wait until I can finally procure an acoustic piano of my own, may have to wait until finances look better. And yes, Rachmaninov is a huge influence on me!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

On the importance of musical theory, there are things that can be learned from experience from listening to other composers and not falling into certain traps which past composers have avoided. At the same time there may be a few older rules (very few, and not to be taken out of context) that don't need to be observed, or can be flat expressed against in postmodern music, but should be done VERY carefully. Taking too many liberties will only invalidate the composer's ideas. Self taught composing if fine, but should not be used as a cop out from classically-informed criticism.

http://tobyrush.com/theorypages/pdf/0207harmonicprogression.pdf

taken from this page:

"Unstylistic" is a
polite way of saying
"The composers didn't
do it so you shouldn't
do it either"!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I ended up using this as the basis for the 3rd movement of my symphony. Funny how ideas evolve.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I ended up using this as the basis for the 3rd movement of my symphony. Funny how ideas evolve.


You had to up this thread where we were nasty to each other! It has a lot of ugliness in it. It is interesting to know it became part of your symphony though, and I apologize for my crude comments above.

:tiphat:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You had to up this thread where we were nasty to each other! It has a lot of ugliness in it. It is interesting to know it became part of your symphony though, and I apologize for my crude comments above.
> 
> :tiphat:


I didn't mean to up the nastiness. I had sworn I had used the theme elsewhere, so I searched through the forums, and lo and behold, here it is. I seem to have deleted the video though.


----------

